# Newbie Beaver Trapper



## mez6266 (Jan 17, 2006)

I have been put into a tough spot by small town politics and some beavers that have setup across the street. Last spring my property was flooded for two weeks. The only way we could get to the road was by boat. The town highway department found a beaver dam in a small creek that was to blame. They were able to remove the dam only to have the beavers rebuild it over night. Since they knew I was a deer hunter and didn't know any trappers they asked me if I could hunt/trap the beaver. Since it is my property that is at stake I said I would try. I bought a video and some traps and was able to get two of them. I thought my problems were over but they found another dam this fall. Right now I am using a Conibear # 330 in a culvert. I am trying to learn as I go and would appreciate any help along the way.


----------



## duckster34 (Dec 4, 2005)

hey mez, you could set up on the dam itself, move some of the debris so that the water runs over it and make it deep enough to conceal a trap in the running water. a large trap like a #3 stake it down on a slide wire. stake it down on one end attach the trap to the line with a snare lock and drop something heavy off into the deep water that way when they get caught they will hit the water and can't come up for air and drown. also you can put some snares or coni's in slides. where they come off the bank and slide into the water they should have a few around the pond to access the water, otters, and ***** use these also. also you can get some beaver call or castor lure, chop a section out of a tree and smear it with either and set a trap there. not to high up on the tree and not to close to the base. maybe 10 inchs up on the tree and maybe 8 inches from the base. just a few ideas-later duckster


----------



## price403 (Jan 3, 2006)

It's probably a good idea to try snaring them too. I have just gotten interested in trapping beaver and have caught 2 in snares on a trail that leads to a stand of soft maples about 50 feet from the river bank. I also snared 5 in the water leading to a few of their slides. You just put the loop half in and half out of the water. I like to attach my snares to a swivel and drowning cable to try to kill them before they get away. (They can get the snare off their necks with their front paws.) Those little buggers are pretty good with their hands! :eyeroll: Here's a link to a site about trapping and controlling beavers. The trapping info is a little ways down the page...
http://www.ces.ncsu.edu/nreos/wild/wild ... avers.html


----------



## HNT4FUD (Jan 4, 2006)

I've got a good way to catch those rascals,It's a *secret* recipe. It's similar to "duckster34"'s technique. I was taught by an old trapper that was the man on beaver trapping. Last year I trapped only for 13 days and only twice did I not catch a beaver. I used four traps for ten days and 3 for 3. Ended with 13 Beaver in a stretch of river 300 yds long, Not a big river either, you can toss a canoe paddle across to the other bank in most places
If someone wants to know E-mail me at:

[email protected]


----------

